# A new beginning with goldfish :D *very photo heavy!*



## Patong (Jul 9, 2013)

After the loss of one of my beloved goldfish in the jaws of a snapping turtle :-( I knew I wanted to get another goldfish to start fresh with in my pond. 

First these are my current goldfish:

This is Slim. I got him at walmart when he was just a tiny little dude in 2007. 









This is Slim today 7 years later.

















And this is Slim's offspring the 6 year old Tangerine. He was the only one from Slim's first spawn that I saved.

















This is the 125gal pond they live in:









Now on to the new goldfish. I wanted to pick out two new goldfish for the pond so I went into town today to see what was being offered.

My first stop was Wal-mart in the hopes that I could maybe rescue another goldfish like Slim. 

Their tanks were so dirty I couldn't even see the fish, a serious brown algae bloom like this signals some chemical imbalance in the tank. 










There were some okay fish but many were sick and several were dead. I decided to move on to petsupplies plus. The tanks there were much cleaner and there were no dead fish. I fell in love with these two:









A cute chinese lion head and a pretty fantail  The lionhead was so adorable I couldn't resist!

Here they are acclimating to their quarantine tub....









.....and released!









They will stay in the quarantine tank for a while. I'll be monitoring them and hopefully the new little babies will grow a bit before they're put in with the local giants :lol:


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Aww! They're super cute!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

... That lionhead is awesome LOL I love fancies ! I have to myself oranda and ranchu and their still as small as your 2 newest fish -____- apparently they don't wanna grow yet haha


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

We once had a lion head in a tank with a bunch of guppies and a white fancy, his name was bubba and he ended up growing to 7-8 inches before the entire tank suddenly got sick and died, he was awesome and even let (10 year old me) pet him ^^


----------



## Patong (Jul 9, 2013)

I plan on keeping this thread updated as they grow  The pond is heated and covered in the winter so fancies do pretty well in it long term.


----------



## Patong (Jul 9, 2013)

Update: Both the new fishes continue to grow well. The lionhead is really outpacing the fantail in the growth department so I've started hand feeding him a few bonus bloodworms to help him catch up. 
















Can you believe all that poop is from one night? Their diet is algea wafers, frozen spirulina and a few bloodworms every other day for protein boost. Algae is a great goldfish food because it does not cause constipation 

And a bonus video to show size!
http://youtu.be/pxW6HiIpVuk


----------



## Straubrey (Aug 5, 2014)

Awww I used to love my fancies! I had 3 in a 55 gallon, then we got hit with a hurricane, 10 days no power. I wound up losing them all within the next month. Just starting again with a betta and a planted 10 gallon, I figure the betta will be easier to manage should I get in that situation again.

Am envious of your pond! Maybe someday I will be able to have one.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

wow that pond!o.o, its good to see some happy well taken care of gold fish out there there so cute!!


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

Wow.. those goldfish look sweet. The red headed one reminds me of a goldfish(Or to be more persise, a line of goldfish) named Redcap. He looks adorable.


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

I <3 goldies! I want a lion head goldfish so bad. Your guys are so cute!


----------



## GoldieBob (Aug 13, 2014)

Looking for someone who knows about Goldfish. 9 years ago, my middle school daughter got a goldfish named Bob. Long story short, He now lives in a 50 gal. tank it's been a long learning curve. Surprised I have kept him alive so long. He had some infection on him and we cured it with some meds from the fish store. However now I keep getting white foam on the top of his tank. I do water changes, but it comes back (never had this problem before). Now he just developed some white gunk on his right eye (2 days). We have canister filter, hang over the tank filtter, air bubbler. Any recommendations?


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

So cute !


----------

